# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Flight 1549.  Water landing. January 15, 2009

## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvn1kaG8b9c  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYV8C-3qPGI  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1xBXopdKNo 
"*ah this is uh cactus fifteen thirty nine hit birds we lost thrust in both engines we’re turning back toward laguardia*”  
2027:49 L116 — tower stop your departures we got an emergency returning
2027:53 LGA — who is it
2027:54 L116 — it’s fifteen twenty nine he ah bird strike he lost all engines he lost the thrust in the engines he is returning immediately
2027:59 LGA — cactus fifteen twenty nine which engines
2028:01 L116 — he lost thrust in both engines he said 
2028:03 LGA — got it 
2028:05 L116 — cactus fifteen twenty nine if we can get it to you do you want to try land runway one-three
2028:11 AWE1549 — *we’re unable we may end up in the hudson* 
2028:36 L116 — okay what do you need to land
2028:46 L116 — cactus fifteen forty nine runway four is available if you want to make left traffic to runway four
2028:50 AWE1549 — *I am not sure we can make any runway oh what’s over to our right anything in new jersey maybe teterboro*
2028:55 L116 — okay yea off to your right side is teterboro airport 
2029:02 L116 — do you want to try and go to teterboro
2029:03 AWE1549 — *yes*  
"2029:21 L116 — cactus fifteen twenty nine turn right two eight zero you can land runway one at teterboro
2029:25 AWE1549 — *we can’t do it*
2029:26 L116 — okay which runway would you like at teterboro 
2029:28 AWE1549 — *we’re gonna be in the Hudson* 
2029:33 L116 — i’m sorry say again cactus"  
"... once Sullenberger made the decision to ditch the plane in the Hudson, there wasn’t really any additional reason to communicate with Harten."    http://blogs.wsj.com/middleseat/2009/02 ... -released/

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6QihWNrSMc 
Sullenberger testifies about bird strikes

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OafCEdoP-hg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43v9YAVFLG8  *Rescue of US Airways Flight 1549*

----------


## Lampada

Captain to passengers:  "*Brace for impact!* "  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMBLM7iSDYY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoyPc2PRVvI  *Controler Harten* -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzDYU2es-Ik

----------


## Полуношник

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjXCulRjPas  *N152TA:* laguardia tower helicopter one five two tango alpha with you on a tour alpha *LGA South Control:* two tango alpha traffic at your twelve o'clock ... airbus three twenty *N152TA:* Got him in sight maintaining visual

----------


## Lampada

It's a good one. Thanks!

----------

